# What is the Name of this Coat Pattern?



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

looks like an appaloosa. probably a snowcap. or it could possibly be a bloody shoulder, though it looks to dark. still pulling for appy because of the dark legs.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Those are bloody shoulder markings.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I know it's an appaloosa pattern, but I just don't know what its specifically called.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Nope, not a bloody shoulder mark, those only happen on greys. This horse is an Appy and unless I am remembering incorrectly, it is a ghost horse, correct?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Few spot.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think it is a Snowflake appy


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope not a snowflake. Snowflake literally look like snowflakes on the horse.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup ND is correct (as usual ). It is a few spot. While the standard for the few spot colour does include white legs, the most common way to see them with dark legs.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Definitely did not notice the legs. Fail.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Definitely did not notice the legs. Fail.


lol *hugs*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ditto that Chiilaa, and don't feel bad Poseidon. Initial reaction for me was blood shoulder as I scrolled down and then took a better look at the picture.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm also terrible with Appaloosas. The LP gene makes the trippiest looking horses.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Right there with you Poseidon. LP is crazy, and some days I hate it because of what it does to colours.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

smrobs may be right. it may be a ghost horse. i remember seeing a thread on that appy pattern somewhere.


----------

